# What are the purposes/implications of the resurrection?



## Romans922 (Dec 13, 2006)

One would be to give His people life. Any more???


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 13, 2006)

Rom 1:3 concerning his Son, who was descended from David according to the flesh 4 and was *declared to be the Son of God in power according to the Spirit of holiness by his resurrection from the dead*, Jesus Christ our Lord

1 Cor 15:12 Now if Christ is proclaimed as raised from the dead, how can some of you say that there is no resurrection of the dead? 13 But if there is no resurrection of the dead, then not even Christ has been raised. 14 And *if Christ has not been raised, then our preaching is in vain and your faith is in vain.*

1 Peter 1:3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to his great mercy, *he has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4 to an inheritance that is imperishable, undefiled, and unfading, kept in heaven for you*, 5 who by God's power are being guarded through faith for a salvation ready to be revealed in the last time. 

Rev 20:6 Blessed and holy is *the one who shares in the first resurrection! Over such the second death has no power*, but they will be priests of God and of Christ, and they will reign with him for a thousand years.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 13, 2006)

Our justification brethren:

Rom 4:24 But for us also, to whom it shall be imputed, if we believe on him that raised up Jesus our Lord from the dead; 
Rom 4:25 Who was delivered for our offences, and was raised again for our justification.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 13, 2006)

That's right James and that points to Rom 10:9-10


> ...if you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 13, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> That's right James and that points to Rom 10:9-10




Amen brother. It was Paul's hope and ours as well:


Act 23:6 But when Paul perceived that the one part were Sadducees, and the other Pharisees, he cried out in the council, Men [and] brethren, I am a Pharisee, the son of a Pharisee: of the hope and resurrection of the dead I am called in question.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 13, 2006)

It also assures that judgment is surely coming:

Jhn 5:24 Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that heareth my word, and believeth on him that sent me, hath everlasting life, and shall not come into condemnation; but is passed from death unto life. 
Jhn 5:25 Verily, verily, I say unto you, The hour is coming, and now is, when the dead shall hear the voice of the Son of God: and they that hear shall live. 
Jhn 5:26 For as the Father hath life in himself; so hath he given to the Son to have life in himself; 
Jhn 5:27 And hath given him authority to execute judgment also, because he is the Son of man. 
Jhn 5:28 Marvel not at this: for the hour is coming, in the which all that are in the graves shall hear his voice, 
Jhn 5:29 And shall come forth; they that have done good, unto the resurrection of life; and they that have done evil, unto the resurrection of damnation.


----------



## MW (Dec 13, 2006)

The Larger Catechism (answer 52) says, "whereby he declared himself to be the Son of God, to have satisfied divine justice, to have vanquished death, and him that had the power of it, and to be Lord of quick and dead: all which he did as a public person, the head of his church, for their justification, quickening in grace, support against enemies, and to assure them of their resurrection from the dead at the last day."


----------



## dannyhyde (Dec 13, 2006)

Heidelberg Catechism, Q&A 45:
What benefit do we receive from the _resurrection_ of Christ?

First, by His resurrection He has overcome death, that He might make us partakers of the righteousness which He has obtained for us by His death. [JUSTIFICATION]

Second, by His power we are also now raised up to a new life. [SANCTIFICATION]

Third, the resurrection of Christ is to us a sure pledge of our blessed resurrection. [GLORIFICATION]


----------

